# 20.000 Gold für nen 3er ?



## [DM]Zottel (21. November 2008)

Hallo Liebe WoW Community,

es gibt glaub kein Thema das mehr diskutiert wird bei mir in der Gilde wenn es darum geht wie man seine Haufen von Gold am besten anlegt, wie das neue 3er Mount:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



daher wollte ich mal hier in der größten deutschen Community nachfragen wie ihr das seht, und damit es dem Spamfreudigen Publikum auch leichter fällt ist die Umfrage aufgeteilt in eher ernsthaftere Bereiche und eher das was ihr sonst so kennt...

Viel Spaß beim voten, antworten, flamen und genießt den Freitag - bald ist Wochenende !!!

Euer Zottel

PS: Bitte beachtet: 20.000 Gold ist der netto Preis. Der ein oder andere wird wohl sagen er kauft mit Rabatt, dann ist es günstiger.


----------



## Dalmus (21. November 2008)

Nun, andere Dinge werden für mich in nächster Zeit wichtiger sein und somit werde ich dafür nicht das Gold zusammen bekommen.

Dir ist aber schon bewußt, daß Dein Threadtitel doppeldeutig ist? :>


----------



## spectrumizer (21. November 2008)

Spiel zwar kein WoW mehr, aber 20.000 Gold brutto (ohne Abzüge) finde ich schon hammer. 

1.) Timesink
2.) Ni Hao Goldkäufer

Edith meint: LoL Dalmus. Jetzt wo du's sagst ... chrhrhr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bekuras (21. November 2008)

Ich war jung und brauchte das Geld.....

Btt: Der größte Unfug den ich je in WoW gesehen habe

mfg Beku


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. November 2008)

Meine Freundin hat die langweilige Zeit vorm Add-On genutzt und wie irre Kohle gefarmt (ich durfte auch bisschen helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), weil sie das Ding in der Beta gesehen hat und hin und weg war.
Und sie hat es echt geschafft!!

Und nu reitet sie das Teil und freut sich wie Bolle.

Is aber auch wirklich ein Hammer Teil und hat Stil, finde ich jedenfalls!


----------



## Gorcy (21. November 2008)

20.000 Gold für nen 3er ?

.. erst hab ich mal kurz gestuzt bei dem Titel ( "Da kauf ich mir ja lieber ein Mammut für" dachte ich zuerst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Sei´s drum... ich finde das Mount gut gelungen, Reppen + Reagenzien ? ..hm.. tolle Sache; und wer wirklich 20000 G zuviel hat und beim besten willen nicht mehr weiß was er damit machen soll kann sich´s ja kaufen. 
ABER: 1. Leute mitnehmen ? wen denn? die meisten in dem LVL Bereich haben eh ihr eigenes Mount. 
          2. An jeder Ecke kann man reppen und Reagenzien kaufen. (für die Kohle bekomm 
              ich verdammt viele Kerzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

liebe Grüße 
Gorcy


----------



## Lari (21. November 2008)

Gibt es irgendwo ein Mammut-Bild, also ein inGame Screenshot? Würd es gern mal sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (21. November 2008)

Jo, das Mammut ist einfach geil und jeder an die vorbei läuft hält an, kehrt um und guckt dich von allen Seiten an. Wenn du ihn dann noch anwisperst und fragst ober er mal mit reiten will sind alle total aus dem Häuschen. Das Mammut hat auch sonst sehr viele Vorteile mit den Händler und reppen kann man auch. Aber es ist ja so zu sagen kein richtiges Mount sondern so etwas wie die Katapullte und so wo man eisnteigt und wenn man irgend wo runterfällt stirbt hald das Mammut aber man selbst steht mit 100% Leben da.

Also ich hab den Kauf nicht bereut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, es kostet: 18'999g 99s 99k. Also 19k und nicht 20k. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. November 2008)

Gorcy schrieb:


> 20.000 Gold für nen 3er ?
> 
> .. erst hab ich mal kurz gestuzt bei dem Titel ( "Da kauf ich mir ja lieber ein Mammut für" dachte ich zuerst
> 
> ...



muahaha war der gut!!!
danke für den Lachanfall


----------



## Frostnova (21. November 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ach ja, es kostet: 18'999g 99s 99k. Also 19k und nicht 20k.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lass mich raten.....du bist.........magier?


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo ein Mammut-Bild, also ein inGame Screenshot? Würd es gern mal sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




http://wow.gamona.de/index.php?seite=shots&cid=73

ganz viele


----------



## Lari (21. November 2008)

Dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xandars (21. November 2008)

also was bei deiner umfrage fehlt .. ich habe ein besseres mount ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2008)

habs mir gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es endgeil beim lvln^^ ich habe ~100 slot inventar wovon ~90 slots belegt sind (eqiup, pots, etc.) da sind die npc's imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (21. November 2008)

Ich kann bei der Umfrage zwar in der ersten Frage sagen, ich will kein mount muss aber in der dritten angeben warum ich es will.


----------



## Qonix (21. November 2008)

Frostnova schrieb:


> lass mich raten.....du bist.........magier?


Das sehe ich als Beleidigung an.

Ich bin Hexenmeister.

Und aus welchem Grund willst du aus meiner Antwort schliessen können was für einen Char ich spiele?


----------



## Rodak (21. November 2008)

Ach ja, es kostet: 18'999g 99s 99k. Also 19k und nicht 20k. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/quote]

ruf abhängig


----------



## Lightwalker (21. November 2008)

20.000 sind nichts wirklich großes mehr.
Wenn jemand sich ein wenig mit dem Ah auseinander setzt ect. sind 20.000 eigentlich nur peanuts.


----------



## riggedi (21. November 2008)

Gorcy schrieb:


> 20.000 Gold für nen 3er ?


Erst thumbs up für den genial gewählten Thread Titel! Und ja: ich werde mir den 4-Beiner auch holen. Hab zwar schon die Hälfte zusammen, aber davon geht sicher noch ne Menge flöten. Zumal ich aber finde, dass das Gold nicht zuviel ist. Bei dem Epic Flug Skill für 5 K haben damals auch viele gejammert, wie teuer das doch sei und am Ende gab´s kaum einen, der den Skill nicht hatte. Sogar Twinks konnten sich den Epic Flug Skill leisten.

Ausserdem wäre das Mammut nichts besonderes mehr, wenn es alle hätten, oder?



Gorcy schrieb:


> für die Kohle bekomm ich verdammt viele Kerzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, aber DU NICHT NEHMEN KERZE!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## Oggaman (21. November 2008)

Ich find das Mammut ja persöhnlich ganz witzig da ich aber bisher nie über 2k gold gekommen bin kannn ich mich höchstens mal mitnehmen lassen^^

kleine frage wär da aber noch..... Mann kann auf dem Teil ja anscheinend npc´s mitnehmen wenn ich das mal hier bei so vorpostern lese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wie geht das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?



MFG Oggaman


----------



## Evilthing (21. November 2008)

Und wieder mal gibt Blizzard Zündstoff für die Verschwörungstheoretiker...

Wieso ?

Nja.. 20 000 Gold für ein Mount -auch wenn es ein Spezielles ist- sind reichlich übertrieben und fordern manche Spieler regelrecht zum Goldkauf auf. Also stellt sich wieder einmal die Frage: Warum macht Blizzard das so teuer ? Sitzen da doch Hintermänner die selber bei Ebay und im Handelschat rumspammen ?

Zuletzt war es ja mit dem Epicfliegen so....

Klar,es gibt immer welche,die WoW als Wirtschaftssimu verstehen und Gold horten,aber es gibt genauso Spieler,die ab und an spielen,sich nicht um Gold großartig kümmern.

Was ist mit diesen Spielern ? Sie werden ja praktisch dazu "gezwungen" mehr Zeit in das Spiel zu stecken und geschickt im AH zu agieren. Wer dies aber nicht kann (ob Intellektuell oder einfach Zeitlich) wird sich früher oder später überlegen doch mal auf eine der Goldsellerseiten zu wagen.

Und wenn es über einen "Tarnaccount" ist und das Gold anschliessend nach und nach versendet wird.

Wie auch immer...die Goldseller freuen sich über solche Preise innerhalb von WoW immer,weil es ihnen auf jeden Fall reelles Geld einbringt.

Ich hoffe lediglich,das diese fetten überflüssigen Teile nicht wieder Briefkästen und NPC´s verdecken

und nun flame on...


----------



## riggedi (21. November 2008)

Oggaman schrieb:


> Und wie geht das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So, wie ich das verstanden habe, sind die NPCs standardmässig bereits auf dem Mount. Man kann sie aber zum absitzen "auffordern" und dann die Slots für Freunde (oder welche, die es werden wollen) sichern. Nach einem Dismount der Spieler spawnen die NPCs wieder auf dem Vieh. War doch so, gell?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## Devilyn (21. November 2008)

will kein mammut^^

ich will mein fliegenden Teppich^^

find den so coooooooool^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beniah (21. November 2008)

Ich habe das Ding gekauft und ich halte es für verbugged. Das ganze funktioniert wie ein Fahrzeug, und das hat Vor-, aber vor allem auch Nachteile:

+ Man kann damit überall runter springen. Es hat eigene Hp und wird sterben. Man selbst mountet einfach ab und errreicht den Boden unbeschadet.
+ Die beiden Händler sind vorallem für diejeneigen praktisch, die regelmäßig vergessen reagenzien zu kaufen oder immer volle Taschen haben. Ausserdem kann man reparieren.
+ Komischerweise passt es anders als der erheblich kleinere Kodo durch jede Tür.
+ Ich könnte mir vorstellen das die zusätzlichen HP im PvP nützlich sein könnten, habs aber noch nicht ausprobiert.

- Die Kreuzfahreraura wirkt nicht!
- Meine Mitreisenden berichten mir das sie keine Möglichkeit haben das Mount wieder zu verlassen. Man selbst kann sie allerdings herunterschmeissen (genauso wie die Händler).
- Man steigt nicht automatisch ab wenn man einen Zauber zaubert, angreift, Blümchen pflückt oder ähnliches und einen Flugpunkt anspricht. Man muss also immer erst den "Buff" wegklicken
- Die Laufanimation ist mehr als lächerlich.
- Das Absteigen hat eine Animation. Diese dauert etwa 1,5 Sekunden. In dieser Zeit kann man angegriffen werden, aber sich nicht wehren. Wärend der Animation dreht sich die Kamera und man ist hinterher häufig verwirrt und muss sich neu orientieren.

Fazit: Manchmal ist es nützlich, meist benutz ich aber mein normales Mount. Andererseits fällt mir aber nichts ein das ich mit meinem Gold sonst hätte machen können. Ich bereue den Kauf nicht. Dafür extra 20.000 Gold sammeln würd ich jedoch auch nicht. Ich hatte es halt noch von BC übrig.


----------



## Lightwalker (21. November 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> So, wie ich das verstanden habe, sind die NPCs standardmässig bereits auf dem Mount. Man kann sie aber zum absitzen "auffordern" und dann die Slots für Freunde (oder welche, die es werden wollen) sichern. Nach einem Dismount der Spieler spawnen die NPCs wieder auf dem Vieh. War doch so, gell?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja vollkommen richtig.
Jedoch können nur Spieler die in deiner Gruppe sind sich drauf setzen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. November 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Das sehe ich als Beleidigung an.
> 
> Ich bin Hexenmeister.
> 
> Und aus welchem Grund willst du aus meiner Antwort schliessen können was für einen Char ich spiele?



weil die Mages wenn sie sich mit Level 71 nach Dalaran porten können von Anfang an einen höheren Ruf in Dalaran (Magierstadt)  haben und deshalb das Mount für sie genau die von dir genannte Summe kostet.

Jemand andere ohne Ruf bezahlt mehr.

Hatte ich auch gleich gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. November 2008)

Beniah schrieb:


> Ich habe das Ding gekauft und ich halte es für verbugged. Das ganze funktioniert wie ein Fahrzeug, und das hat Vor-, aber vor allem auch Nachteile:
> 
> + Man kann damit überall runter springen. Es hat eigene Hp und wird sterben. Man selbst mountet einfach ab und errreicht den Boden unbeschadet.
> + Die beiden Händler sind vorallem für diejeneigen praktisch, die regelmäßig vergessen reagenzien zu kaufen oder immer volle Taschen haben. Ausserdem kann man reparieren.
> ...



Sehr schöne Auflistung THX!
habsch noch was gelernt! *freu*


----------



## Beniah (21. November 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> So, wie ich das verstanden habe, sind die NPCs standardmässig bereits auf dem Mount. Man kann sie aber zum absitzen "auffordern" und dann die Slots für Freunde (oder welche, die es werden wollen) sichern. Nach einem Dismount der Spieler spawnen die NPCs wieder auf dem Vieh. War doch so, gell?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein so war es nicht. Erst wenn man das Mount neu holt sind die NPCs wieder da. Wenn man die NPCs runterschmeisst bleiben sie noch eine Weile dort stehen und beschweren sich, sind aber nicht mehr anhandelbar. Solange sie auf dem Mount sind kann jeder Spieler der eigenen Fraktion mit ihnen Handeln. Aufsteigen können nur Gruppenmitglieder.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (21. November 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Ich kann bei der Umfrage zwar in der ersten Frage sagen, ich will kein mount muss aber in der dritten angeben warum ich es will.



Frage 2 und 3 sind optional. Die nur machen wenn sie passen zu deiner Antwort in 1 oder weglassen. Wenn du kein Mount kaufst, gibts natürlich kein Grund anzugeben warum du eins kaufen möchtest.

Ich hatte zuerst geplant noch Block 4 zu machen mit Antworten warum du es nicht kaufen möchtest. Aber da die Gründe hierzu viel zu vielfältig waren hab ich den Punkt weggelassen.


----------



## Megamage (21. November 2008)

Doppeldeutig...
Und ich würde es mir nicht Kaufen! Würde das Gold behalten und horten...wenn ich es hätte. Habe nicht einmal Epic Fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (21. November 2008)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1235509' date='21.11.2008, 10:21']
> Frage 2 und 3 sind optional. Die nur machen wenn sie passen zu deiner Antwort in 1 oder weglassen. Wenn du kein Mount kaufst, gibts natürlich kein Grund anzugeben warum du eins kaufen möchtest.


Dummerweise sind die nicht optional... die Forensoftware erwartet dort eine Eingabe.
Ohne geht's nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (21. November 2008)

Beniah schrieb:


> Ich habe das Ding gekauft und [...]


Danke für die detailierten Infos, Beniah!



Lightwalker schrieb:


> Ja vollkommen richtig.





Beniah schrieb:


> Nein so war es nicht.


Verwirrt ich bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nein, ihr habt sicher beide recht!

Riggedi


----------



## dr_michi (21. November 2008)

also fürn 3er.. zahle ich bestimmt keine 20k gold.. meine freundin und dessen beste freundin machen das auch umsonst =D


----------



## Beniah (21. November 2008)

dr_michi schrieb:


> also fürn 3er.. zahle ich bestimmt keine 20k gold.. meine freundin und dessen beste freundin machen das auch umsonst =D



Ab in die Ab 18 Gruppe und Schämen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (21. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Dummerweise sind die nicht optional... die Forensoftware erwartet dort eine Eingabe.
> Ohne geht's nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm....gut zu wissen. Werde in Zukunft dann wohl zu jeder Frage ein N/A zufügen müssen. Eigentlisch schade dass die multiplechoice Option nicht die 0 Auswahl beinhaltet :-(


----------



## Qonix (21. November 2008)

Beniah schrieb:


> - Meine Mitreisenden berichten mir das sie keine Möglichkeit haben das Mount wieder zu verlassen. Man selbst kann sie allerdings herunterschmeissen


Eigetlich sollte jeder einen Knopf in der Petleiste bekommen um ab zu steigen oder sonst wo einen roten Pfeil haben (so wurde es mir gesagt). Da aber viele ihr Interface mit Addons veränder und somit gewisse Sachen automatisch für gewisse Klassen nicht aktiviert sind, sehen sie es nicht.


----------



## Todeshieb (21. November 2008)

Checkt Blizz nicht, dass sie damit die Goldverkäufer nur weiter stärken? Ein berufstätiger Spieler, der auch etwas anderes als Farmen in WoW betreiben möchte, hat nicht annähernd eine Chance 20k Gold zusammen zu farmen. Abgesehen davon wäre mir persönlich das auch zu blöde 50+ Stunden ausschließlich zu farmen - hat ja nix mit Skill zu tun.


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (21. November 2008)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1235370' date='21.11.2008, 10:39']
> Hallo Liebe WoW Community,
> 
> es gibt glaub kein Thema das mehr diskutiert wird bei mir in der Gilde wenn es darum geht wie man seine Haufen von Gold am besten anlegt, wie das neue 3er Mount:
> ...




Hallo, Das dreier Mount hat diesen "hohen" Preis aus dem Grund weil es eigendlich für Gilden / Spieler gedacht ist die sich auf den Weg in eine Instanz befinden, oftmals ist es ja so das sich bereits einige Gruppenmitgleider am Versammlungstein eingefunden haben und den rest der Gruppe zur Instanz Porten, wenn alle da sind fällt meisten immer irgendwenn auf das er noch etwas vergessen hat ! Und da kommt das drei Händler Mammut ins Spiel den hier kann jeder nochmal vor beginn der instanz seine fehlenden Lebensmittel etc. auffüllen. Für Feste Gruppen ist es daher eigendlich nicht nötig das jeder deses Mount hat und in Raidgruppen reicht es denke ich auch völlig aus wenn 2Mann so ein teil haben bei 25 leuten.


----------



## Shaniya (21. November 2008)

Ich werd mir das Ding nicht holen auch wenn ich genug Gold habe!

Den Shopper find ich sehr viel "cooler", aber auch der Preis ist ja ähnlich. Daher werd ich mir erstmal nur den Teppich "knüpfen" den ich auch sehr schick find!


----------



## Gremu (21. November 2008)

Ich wollte mal fragen, viele sagen ja der preis richtet sich nach dem ruf. hat jemand denn eine übersicht ab welchem ruf es um wieviel billiger wird?


----------



## Gremu (21. November 2008)

Todeshieb schrieb:


> Checkt Blizz nicht, dass sie damit die Goldverkäufer nur weiter stärken? Ein berufstätiger Spieler, der auch etwas anderes als Farmen in WoW betreiben möchte, hat nicht annähernd eine Chance 20k Gold zusammen zu farmen. Abgesehen davon wäre mir persönlich das auch zu blöde 50+ Stunden ausschließlich zu farmen - hat ja nix mit Skill zu tun.


Aso nochwas dazu. Du musst es dir ja nicht kaufen um erfolg in wow zu haben. genau wie mit dem epischen fliegen. Du musst das nicht haben. ALso nicht immer so neidisch sein bitte nur weil andere nunmal mehr zeit haben für dieses spiel.
ps. nein ich habe auch nicht soviel geld


----------



## Shaniya (21. November 2008)

Gremu schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen, viele sagen ja der preis richtet sich nach dem ruf. hat jemand denn eine übersicht ab welchem ruf es um wieviel billiger wird?




Ich hab nur gehört das es nur noch 16k kostet wenn man bei den yx ehrfürchtig ist?!


----------



## zergerus (21. November 2008)

Shaniya schrieb:


> Ich werd mir das Ding nicht holen auch wenn ich genug Gold habe!
> 
> Den Shopper find ich sehr viel "cooler", aber auch der Preis ist ja ähnlich. Daher werd ich mir erstmal nur den Teppich "knüpfen" den ich auch sehr schick find!



Der 'Chopper' ist einfach nur sowas von urhässlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (und unpassend!)


----------



## Bekuras (21. November 2008)

zergerus schrieb:


> Der 'Chopper' ist einfach nur sowas von urhässlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sind die "ROFLcopter" der ingi´s so viel besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beku


----------



## Deadsneak (21. November 2008)

Evilthing schrieb:


> Und wieder mal gibt Blizzard Zündstoff für die Verschwörungstheoretiker...
> 
> Wieso ?
> 
> ...


Langsam reiten Cowboy.. Wozu braucht jemand "der nur ab und an" spielt ein besonderes Mount? Wenn er in der kurzen Zeit die er zockt, nur posen möchte, sollte er sich lieber ein schickes Auto kaufen und sich an die Tankstelle stelln.. Ach ich vergas, 90% der Community wissen noch nicht einmal wie man Führerschein buchstabiert, geschweige denn was eigenes Geld ist.. Und wenn Mama den Stecker zieht, gehts halt nicht länger. Auf solche Leute sollte man natürlich Rücksicht nehmen. oO Was ein hochgradiger Schmarn..
Auf das Vieh passen 3 Leute, es ist etwas neues, bietet Händler, eine Hammeroptik.. Was willst du??? 5k dafür ausgeben? Geh Lego spieln..


----------



## Shaniya (21. November 2008)

Deadsneak schrieb:


> Langsam reiten Cowboy.. Wozu braucht jemand "der nur ab und an" spielt ein besonderes Mount? Wenn er in der kurzen Zeit die er zockt, nur posen möchte, sollte er sich lieber ein schickes Auto kaufen und sich an die Tankstelle stelln.. Ach ich vergas, 90% der Community wissen noch nicht einmal wie man Führerschein buchstabiert, geschweige denn was eigenes Geld ist.. Und wenn Mama den Stecker zieht, gehts halt nicht länger. Auf solche Leute sollte man natürlich Rücksicht nehmen. oO Was ein hochgradiger Schmarn..
> Auf das Vieh passen 3 Leute, es ist etwas neues, bietet Händler, eine Hammeroptik.. Was willst du??? 5k dafür ausgeben? Geh Lego spieln..





würd ich auch sagen - das was du schreibst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omas Zwerg (21. November 2008)

Wer außer die ganzen Leute die Geld bei E-bay kaufen hat schon 20k Gold^^?


----------



## Bekuras (21. November 2008)

Deadsneak schrieb:


> Langsam reiten Cowboy.. Wozu braucht jemand "der nur ab und an" spielt ein besonderes Mount? Wenn er in der kurzen Zeit die er zockt, nur posen möchte, sollte er sich lieber ein schickes Auto kaufen und sich an die Tankstelle stelln.. Ach ich vergas, 90% der Community wissen noch nicht einmal wie man Führerschein buchstabiert, geschweige denn was eigenes Geld ist.. Und wenn Mama den Stecker zieht, gehts halt nicht länger. Auf solche Leute sollte man natürlich Rücksicht nehmen. oO Was ein hochgradiger Schmarn..
> Auf das Vieh passen 3 Leute, es ist etwas neues, bietet Händler, eine Hammeroptik.. Was willst du??? 5k dafür ausgeben? Geh Lego spieln..



erst wollte ich schreiben "100% sign" aber dann hab ich es gelesen....OMG!

DU FLAMEST LEGO?????????   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das kann ich so nicht durchgehen lassen!

Lego > All  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Beku


----------



## Malakas (21. November 2008)

Beste Fredtitel ever ....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (21. November 2008)

Ich kenn einen der hats im Suff gekauft und sich am nächsten Tag gewundert wo sein Geld hin is.
Bis ihn jemand darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat doch mal bei seinen Mounts nachzuschaun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (21. November 2008)

Omas schrieb:


> Wer außer die ganzen Leute die Geld bei E-bay kaufen hat schon 20k Gold^^?




jeder der dailies macht und im AH keine rosa Socken kauft ...


----------



## Yinnai (21. November 2008)

KeinAndererNameMehrFrei schrieb:


> Ich kenn einen der hats im Suff gekauft und sich am nächsten Tag gewundert wo sein Geld hin is.
> Bis ihn jemand darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat doch mal bei seinen Mounts nachzuschaun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh lol gut das mir noch ein bisschen dazu fehlt sonst würde es mir bestimmt auch so gehn.


----------



## Technocrat (21. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> http://wow.gamona.de/index.php?seite=shots&cid=73
> 
> ganz viele



Gibts auch einen Link ohne die perverse Werbung? Die hat sogar meine Abwehr durchschlagen und sich drecksfrech über die Bilder gelegt. Du wirst nicht etwa von denen bezahlt?


----------



## abe15 (21. November 2008)

Deine Umfrage lässt sich nur abschließen wenn man auch bei Punikt 3 was ankreuzt. Für alle die oben "werde es nicht kaufen" angekreutzt haben ist 3. also irrelewand, die Umfrage lässt also nur Antworten von Leuten die dafür sind zu.
Eine ausgewogene Umfrage nenn ich das nicht grade wenn du eh nur "dafür" Antworten lesen willst...


----------



## Shadowstorm (21. November 2008)

Das Gold für ein mount ist kein Problem. Da ist mein Ziel 2 X Chopper + Mammut schon eher das Problem. Aber ich denke Juwelenschleifen wirds richten. Da wird auf Dauer wieder genug bei rumkommen.


----------



## TheGui (21. November 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> habs mir gekauft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


weil du den grauen crap nicht wechwefen musst, kannst du den ganzen grauen crap verkaufen und hast in 3 jahren genug gesammelt das sich das mount armotisiert^_^


----------



## Rheuma Kaiy (21. November 2008)

KeinAndererNameMehrFrei schrieb:


> Ich kenn einen der hats im Suff gekauft und sich am nächsten Tag gewundert wo sein Geld hin is.
> Bis ihn jemand darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat doch mal bei seinen Mounts nachzuschaun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gut zu wissen das leute die soviel gold zur verfügung haben trotzdem noch nen RL haben und saufen gehen können :X


----------



## Ashaqun (21. November 2008)

Ich halte dieses Ding für absolut sinnfrei. Es kann ja nicht mal fliegen! Wieso sollte man sich irgend was holen, dass nicht fliegen kann? 
Es hat einen Händler? Ja toll. Die stehen auch so überall rum.
Man kann einen Freund mitnehmen? Ja noch toller. Als hätte nicht jeder schon ein Mount.

Ich würde es verstehen, wenn es für 20k einen dieser fetten Knochendrachen gäbe, der fliegen kann und bei dem man dann noch jemanden mitnehmen könnte. Aber für ein dickes Zosselvieh werd ich niemals so viel ausgeben.


----------



## Azuriel (21. November 2008)

Beniah schrieb:


> Ich habe das Ding gekauft und ich halte es für verbugged. Das ganze funktioniert wie ein Fahrzeug, und das hat Vor-, aber vor allem auch Nachteile:
> 
> + Man kann damit überall runter springen. Es hat eigene Hp und wird sterben. Man selbst mountet einfach ab und errreicht den Boden unbeschadet.
> + Die beiden Händler sind vorallem für diejeneigen praktisch, die regelmäßig vergessen reagenzien zu kaufen oder immer volle Taschen haben. Ausserdem kann man reparieren.
> ...



gut zu wissen .. werd also um das mount nen großen bogen machen




Todeshieb schrieb:


> Checkt Blizz nicht, dass sie damit die Goldverkäufer nur weiter stärken? Ein berufstätiger Spieler, der auch etwas anderes als Farmen in WoW betreiben möchte, hat nicht annähernd eine Chance 20k Gold zusammen zu farmen. Abgesehen davon wäre mir persönlich das auch zu blöde 50+ Stunden ausschließlich zu farmen - hat ja nix mit Skill zu tun.



es zwingt dich keiner, das mount zu kaufen. checkst du das nicht?


----------



## Koshvel (21. November 2008)

Zottel du treibst dich auch überall rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Netter post,genau wie im Gildenforum.Gz dafür...so und nu will ich uneingeschränkten Zugang zur Gildenbank.

My 2 Cents, Kosh.


----------



## Shadowstorm (21. November 2008)

Ganz ehrlich nur mal so was ich in der ganzen Wow-Zeit schon weggeschmissen hab wegen zu wenig Platz im inventar ist heftig. Nun hat man die Möglichkeit das zu verkaufen.

Dazu hat man dann auch was besonderes was nicht jeder haben wird. Außerdem kann man Freunden in den ersten Leveln damit wunderbar helfen größere Strecken zu überwinden.

Und das Geld bekommt man locker wieder rein während WotlK. Ich schätze ich werde so 50.000-70.000 Gold brauchen nur für ein paar Gimmicks. Und das sollte gehen ohne das ich Gold kaufe. Man muß halt mal regelmäßig seine Berufe ausüben, hätte ich das regelmäßig gemacht in BC wäre ich mit mehr als 27 k Gold in Wotlk gegangen.

Das jemand komplett neues oder jemand der nur 1-2 mal die Woche spielt, das nicht gleich haben wird ist doch klar. Viele geben einfach unnütz Gold aus. Oder rüsten tausende von Twinks aus.  Dabei gehen im Endeffekt auch mehrere tausend Gold raus.


----------



## Hicks1 (21. November 2008)

Ka wieso, aber ich besitzte in der Regel nie soviel Gold. Deshalb stellt sich die Frage kaufen oder besser doch nicht kaum.

Hätte ich die Kohle und wüsste nicht wohin klar. Es wird ein Mount sein das man nicht an allen Ecken zu sehen bekommt.

Naja wenn sich mal jemand erbarmt, kann er mich ja mal mitnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allen die es sich leisten können, wünsch ich viel Spass damit.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (21. November 2008)

Wenn ich sehe wie schnell sich im AH Saronit für 100+ g verkauft oder das einzelne rare edelsteine innerhalb noch nichtmal 1h für 100g+ weggehen, wunderts mich nicht das einige Spieler keine 20k haben.

Die normalsterblichen werden in WotLK sicher wenig probleme haben auf den goldwert zu kommen, vorrausgesetzt sie wollen es nicht UNBEDINGT in den ersten Wochen bekommen.

Ist doch genauso wie beim Netherdrachen. Erst wurde über 5k gejammert, jetzt kennt man kaum jemanden der den nicht hat, die meisten sogar für mehrere Chars.


----------



## Deadsneak (21. November 2008)

Shaniya schrieb:


> würd ich auch sagen - das was du schreibst...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Solange sich das Deutsch der Community nicht bessert, wird sich mein Bild des 12 jährigen pubertierenden Gesindels auch nicht ändern.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Bekuras schrieb:


> erst wollte ich schreiben "100% sign" aber dann hab ich es gelesen....OMG!
> 
> DU FLAMEST LEGO?????????
> 
> ...


I'm sorry.. So hart war das nicht gemeint. Ändern wir das Wort in Playmobil, das suckt derbe.. Playmobil war meinerzeit für die Kids, dies nicht hinbekommen haben, ihre Legosteinchen richtig zusammenzusetzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bekuras (21. November 2008)

Deadsneak schrieb:


> I'm sorry.. So hart war das nicht gemeint. Ändern wir das Wort in Playmobil, das suckt derbe.. Playmobil war meinerzeit für die Kids, dies nicht hinbekommen haben, ihre Legosteinchen richtig zusammenzusetzen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja graade nochmal die Kurve gekriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freunde des Lego vereinigt euch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Beku


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. November 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Gibts auch einen Link ohne die perverse Werbung? Die hat sogar meine Abwehr durchschlagen und sich drecksfrech über die Bilder gelegt. Du wirst nicht etwa von denen bezahlt?




ne aber Google die mich dahin gebracht haben vermutlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balanvallet (21. November 2008)

nun ich werd es mir holen wird aber noch bissl dauern ich hab mit meinem dk jetz schon über 1.5g udn mit meinen anderen chars zusammen noch 10k also wird es noch bischen dauern

wenn ich dann das gold zusammen hab werd ich aber lieber nochmal 2 mal darüber schlafen so viel gold für ein mount auszugeben


----------



## Anduris (21. November 2008)

Ich würde es mir auf jeden Fall kaufen, wenn ich dann 80 bin und auch das Gold zur Verfügung habe. Weils was besonderes is und massig Style hat und man somit viel Spaß mit WoW haben kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (21. November 2008)

Todeshieb schrieb:


> Ein berufstätiger Spieler, der auch etwas anderes als Farmen in WoW betreiben möchte, hat nicht annähernd eine Chance 20k Gold zusammen zu farmen.


Das würde ich nicht sagen! Auch ich bin ein arbeitender Bürger und komme selten vor 19 Uhr abends online - ausser mal am WE evtl. - und Freundin mit Kind ist ebenfalls vorhanden. Schon zu BC Zeiten hatte ich zwischen 10 und 15 K Gold auf halde. Eben nur durch Daylies. Wer das nicht machen möchte, soll aber auch nicht schreien, dass er das Gold nicht zusammen bekommt.

Riggedi


----------



## Panador (21. November 2008)

Werd mir das Mammut prinzipiell schon holen irgendwann (erst mit den Kirin Tor auf Exalted, Rabatt und so), aber ich finds auch zu teuer. Ja, die NPCs sind nice, aber es is nun doch nur ein Land-Mount. Wieviel würde ein vergleichbares Flug-Mount kosten, 30k?

Bin aber mit etwa 12k in Wotlk gegangen und steuer nun bereits auf die 17k zu, nur durch Quest-Belohnungen verkaufen, Beruf und so weiter und eben Dailies, die ich aber primär für den Ruf mache. Außer den Mounts weiß ich eh nich was ich mit der Kohle machen soll, wenns wie in BC wird kann man Equip im AH kaufen eh vergessen, da es schlechter is als die Drops aus den ersten 10er oder so.


----------



## Bekuras (21. November 2008)

Panador schrieb:


> Werd mir das Mammut prinzipiell schon holen irgendwann (erst mit den Kirin Tor auf Exalted, Rabatt und so), aber ich finds auch zu teuer. Ja, die NPCs sind nice, aber es is nun doch nur ein Land-Mount. Wieviel würde ein vergleichbares Flug-Mount kosten, 30k?
> 
> Bin aber mit etwa 12k in Wotlk gegangen und steuer nun bereits auf die 17k zu, nur durch Quest-Belohnungen verkaufen, Beruf und so weiter und eben Dailies, die ich aber primär für den Ruf mache. Außer den Mounts weiß ich eh nich was ich mit der Kohle machen soll, *wenns wie in BC wird kann man Equip im AH kaufen eh vergessen, da es schlechter is als die Drops aus den ersten 10er oder so.*



Es droppen bereits in Naxx Gegenstände die BoE sind....will heißen kann man für völlig überzogene Preise im AH kaufen

mfg Beku


----------



## domes (21. November 2008)

Ich werds mit wohl zulegen und wenn ichs mit allen Chars hab, sag ich Bescheid ;-)


----------



## Sobe1 (21. November 2008)

werds mir nicht kaufen, habe das  gold so gerade.

In der Gilde wirds wegen Raids auch schwer diskutiert. Es geht darum dann wer es bekommt.

Vorteil liegt ja klar auf der Hand: "Mist nicht gereppt, Reagenzien?, inv voll"

Mal so am Rande, die Möglichkeit andere mitzunehmen ist eigentlich total unwichtig, kann aber Fun im low level bereich bringen.

20k wär mir der Erfolg nicht wert, da es auch kein Nutzen für mich bringt. Habe mein Albino und es gibt ja noch mehr was man bald bekommen kann.

PS: Habe so gesehen wegen Gold noch nie eine Dailiy Q gemacht. 2 Chars ehrfürchtig für die Netherdrachen und Netherrochen. Sonst glaube fast jede Daily einmal zum gucken was da so läuft^^  Aber gerabeitet habe ich da nicht und rumgefarmt auch nicht. Locker weg.   Deswegen sind mir die 20k zu wertvoll, besonders in der jetzigen AH kriese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Ich spekulier gerne im AH mit  hamsterkäufen um sie später reinzustellen.  Macht derbe spass^^)

So, also mir reicht der Bärerfolg (das mount ansich ist doof)

PS: bei "gildenmounts" blos nix eskalieren lassen...


----------



## Dalmus (21. November 2008)

Sobe schrieb:


> In der Gilde wirds wegen Raids auch schwer diskutiert. Es geht darum dann wer es bekommt.


Was mich auf einen interessanten Gedanken gebracht hat.

Ich würde es mir holen, wenn...
... ich einen gewissen Prozentsatz des Umsatzes der Händler bekommen würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## walker20 (21. November 2008)

Evilthing schrieb:


> [...]aber es gibt genauso Spieler,die ab und an spielen,sich nicht um Gold großartig kümmern.
> 
> Was ist mit diesen Spielern ? Sie werden ja praktisch dazu "gezwungen" mehr Zeit in das Spiel zu stecken und geschickt im AH zu agieren. Wer dies aber nicht kann (ob Intellektuell oder einfach Zeitlich) wird sich früher oder später überlegen doch mal auf eine der Goldsellerseiten zu wagen.


Ganz gefährliche Einstellung hast du da. Wenn ich etwas als "Ab-und-An-Spieler" nicht erreichen kann, dann *akzeptiere* ich das und lass es gut sein.

Nur wer das nicht kann, sich selbst keine Grenzen setzen kann und mehr will, als man insbesondere zeitlich in WoW erreichen kann, der sollte mal ne WoW-Pause einlegen und sich sammeln.

Ich würde niemals Gold kaufen, never ever und selbst wenn man das geilste Item in WoW für Gold kaufen könnte. Warum? Weil WoW über die monatliche Gebühr einfach kein echtes Geld wert ist.

Wer nicht damit klarkommt sich etwas nicht leisten zu können, dass sich andere leisten können, weil sie mehr spielen, der sollte aufhören zu spielen.

Ich heul ja auch nicht IRL rum, dass sich manche nen Ferrari leisten können, ich aber nicht, weil ich nurn "lausiger" Angestellter bin. Das ich mir keinen leisten kann, ergibt sich aus der Natur der Sache. Genau wie mit dem Mammut. Wer mit sich im Reinen ist, freut sich nen schönes Mammut (oder nen Ferrari) zu sehen und lässt es gut sein. Mit Neid macht man sich nur kaputt.


----------



## Coralsea (21. November 2008)

Ich geb meine Kohle auch ständig für irgendwelche Twinks oder Schnickschnack aus und werde daher wohl nie 20 k Gold haben. Ich würde mir das Mount auch nicht kaufen wollen - aber ich finde, es hat schon sehr viel Style. Das ist so wie mit Louis-Vuitton-Handtaschen: Klar kann man auch ne andere Handtasche nehmen, aber wer auf den Style steht und die Kohle eh übrig hat (oder anspart), kauft sich so'n Teil und einige denken dann, dass die Person cooler ist als ne Person mit einer normalen Handtasche. Andere wiederum denken: Wie kann man so viel Geld für was ausgeben, was ich auch für 5 Euro bei kik kriege. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Glück hat bei sowas jeder seine eigene Meinung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wardir (21. November 2008)

Ohne jetzt die vorherigen Posts gelesen zu haben, gibt es sicherlich Befürworter und Gegner gegen solchen Luxus. 

Ich selber sammele Mounts und bin im sonstigen Selbstversorger (sprich Koch, Angler, Alchi, Verzauberer und Inschriftenkundler sind vorhanden), von daher hab´ ich dann auch die Möglichkeit Gold anzusparen. Also hab´ ich mir das Mount gekauft. 

Bei den Argumenten dafür fehlt mir ein Entscheidendes: Wenn man (egal aus welcher Höhe) mit dem Mount runterspring, stirbt das Mount bei dem Aufschlag, man selbst erleidet keinen Fallschaden. 

Natürlich verstehe ich das andere sagen, ob man spinnt etc. nur was willste mit dem Gold machen? Sammeln bis man die Grenze erreicht? Dann kauf´ ich mir lieber so ein Mount (was auch einen Nutzen hat) statt mir im AH ne epische Waffe für 2000 G zu kaufen um diese dann einen Monat später wegzuwerfen, wenn irgendwo ne bessere droppt. Das Mount bleibt erhalten. 

Die 2 Händler sind übrigens beim Leveln sehr hilfreich :-) ... volles Inventar, fehlende Reagenzien und Food adé 

Gruß


----------



## Shaniya (21. November 2008)

Deadsneak schrieb:


> Solange sich das Deutsch der Community nicht bessert, wird sich mein Bild des 12 jährigen pubertierenden Gesindels auch nicht ändern..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOL
Du redest von Deutsch der Community verbessern???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Moment hier mal dein post, in dem es von Fremdwörtern, Schreibfehlern und Umgangssprache wimmelt:



Deadsneak schrieb:


> Langsam reiten Cowboy.. Wozu braucht jemand "der nur ab und an" spielt ein besonderes Mount? Wenn er in der kurzen Zeit die er zockt, nur posen möchte, sollte er sich lieber ein schickes Auto kaufen und sich an die Tankstelle stelln.. Ach ich vergas, 90% der Community wissen noch nicht einmal wie man Führerschein buchstabiert, geschweige denn was eigenes Geld ist.. Und wenn Mama den Stecker zieht, gehts halt nicht länger. Auf solche Leute sollte man natürlich Rücksicht nehmen. oO Was ein hochgradiger Schmarn..
> Auf das Vieh passen 3 Leute, es ist etwas neues, bietet Händler, eine Hammeroptik.. Was willst du??? 5k dafür ausgeben? Geh Lego spieln..



Also wie ist das nochmal mit dem Glashaus und den Steinen?


----------



## Gank_star (21. November 2008)

Für unseren Server bezahlt man z.Z. pro 1000 Gold = 14,99€...

Der 3er kostet 20.000 Gold?
Mann, das wären ja 299,80€

Find ich zu teuer...!

Maine Freundin hat mir nen 3er zum Birthday gschenkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Don´t forget the G A N K -star´s Revange!


----------



## Seryma (21. November 2008)

Man könnte doch mit dem Mount ein "Taxi Unternehmen" gründen und Leute für Gold dahin bringen, wo sie wollen^^

Nur so ne Idee^^


----------



## Coralsea (21. November 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> Man könnte doch mit dem Mount ein "Taxi Unternehmen" gründen und Leute für Gold dahin bringen, wo sie wollen^^
> 
> Nur so ne Idee^^



Lustig wär's schon, aber irgendwie glaube ich, dass man mit Dailies schneller und einfacher mehr Gold macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hollower (21. November 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> Man könnte doch mit dem Mount ein "Taxi Unternehmen" gründen und Leute für Gold dahin bringen, wo sie wollen^^
> 
> Nur so ne Idee^^


Ja super Idee, nur das die Leute welche es nötig haben Geleitschutz zu bekommen sowieso auf einem Level sind, indem sie sagen "Hier, ich zahle gute: 1 Silber".


----------



## riggedi (21. November 2008)

Gank_star schrieb:


> Für unseren Server bezahlt man z.Z. pro 1000 Gold = 14,99€...
> 
> Der 3er kostet 20.000 Gold?
> Mann, das wären ja 299,80€
> ...


Normalerweise wende ich äusserst ungern nur Abkürzungen wie folgende an, aber hier hast Du mir keine andere Wahl gelassen, Gank_star:

L2P

Riggedi


----------



## nemø (21. November 2008)

der titel loes mich schon stuzen aber ich denke wenn ichs zusammen hab kauf ich mir des mammut auch


----------



## Eyecatcha (21. November 2008)

OMG Zottel von DM ist ja auch hier bei Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt: Ich werd mir eins kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab seit lich king 26k gold ausgegeben, um Lederverarbeitung zu skillen, da sind die paar kupferchen fürs mount auch drin!


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. November 2008)

jeden tag der selbe thread über das mammut, also BITTE SuFu nützen, die ist nicht umsoonst da -.-


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. November 2008)

Gank_star schrieb:


> Don´t forget the G A N K -star´s Revange!



Das wird schwierig! Was zur Hölle ist eine Revange ??


----------



## cazimir (21. November 2008)

Irgendwie hab ich das Topic gelesen und etwas anderes gedacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber da wär ich auch dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nazala (21. November 2008)

Mal ehrlich: 20000 Gold, dafür dass man überall wo man aufmounten kann reppen kann?

Da kauf ich mir lieber das Epic-Flugmount für (soweit ich weiss) 2500g und flieg schnell mal 2 min zur nächsten Stadt.
Da das Vieh obendrein noch hässlich ist hat sich das ganze für mich sowieso erledigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (21. November 2008)

Dass sich das Mammut wie ein Fahrzeug steuern lässt ist echt übel. Hatte mich schon fälschlicherweise gefreut, als jemand schrieb es sei wie ein normales Mount. Naja werd ich wohl erst den Ruf auf ehrfürchtig pushen und dann für 16k kaufen. Weil 16k für nen mobilen Repbot lohnen sich schon wesentlich eher als 20k. Das Mount selbst werd ich dann wohl nie benutzen, schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TackLash (21. November 2008)

Viel zu billig... dieses "Ding" können sich in viel zu kurzer Zeit viel zu viele Spieler leisten... so etwas besonderes sollte man nicht so leicht erreichen können.


----------



## Dropz (21. November 2008)

es ist viel zu teuer!!!


----------



## Xyerra (21. November 2008)

Omas schrieb:


> Wer außer die ganzen Leute die Geld bei E-bay kaufen hat schon 20k Gold^^?


also 20k Gold finde ich erlich gesagt wenig... 
WoW-Classig 1000g Viel... aber viel hatten ihr Epic Mount
WoW-BC das ganze mal 5 und es waren 5000g und wiviel haten ihr Epic FLug mount auch viel....
so 5000*5 ich denke die Infaltion ist wieder ähnlich... 25000 Gold... hmmmm da haben sie es aber noch Billig gemacht! und dazu ist es nur ein Nettes spielzeug mehr nicht.... und 20k Gold hat man schnel zusamen in habe zu BC zeiten mit bergbau in 3 wochen (ca 2h pro Tag 41h) 7500g gemacht... in WotLk wird es noch leichetr sein gold zu bekommen... auch wenn ich im Moment nur 2000g habe wird das mit wenig aufwand zuereichen sein.... und jetzt alle du hast kein RL Flamer... ich spiel wenig.... normal 5-10h die woche davon 3-4 sind nen Raid.... und mit bischen farmen.... (Daylis in 1h 200-300g zu BC) sind 20k Gold nen Witz.... 



Technocrat schrieb:


> Gibts auch einen Link ohne die perverse Werbung? Die hat sogar meine Abwehr durchschlagen und sich drecksfrech über die Bilder gelegt. Du wirst nicht etwa von denen bezahlt?



bei mir hat es ohne geklapt! schau mal ob du nen Virus drauf hast.....

Also ich werde es mir kaufen! und ich finde es erlich gesgat zu billig 50k würde ich als angemessen sehen da es dann eher selten ist und nicht jeder 2te hat... nicht weil die leute es net erfarmen können sondern zu geizig sind :-)

so long
Xyerra


----------



## HordeCrusher (21. November 2008)

schön wie sie wieder alle lügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4% haben das mount schon... ja sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



arme community  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Racziel (21. November 2008)

Ich persönlich würde das mount nichtmal kaufen wenn ich das Gold hätte (und ich habe 15k). Ich finde es einfach total unsinnig denn was bringt es schon wenn ich 2 Händler und meine Gildenleute mitnehmen kann? Genau nix. Händler gibt es in jedem Lager und meine Gildenkollegen haben selber alle Epicflugmount.
Es hat zwar schon iwo style und es gibt ja auch ein archievment dafür aber dafür bezahl ich noch lange keine 20k!


----------



## Voldemôrd (21. November 2008)

ich find das mammut  cool

aber ich finds bescheuert das es 20k kostet da wird man ja förmlich aufgefordert zum nihau mann zu gehen^^


----------



## airace (21. November 2008)

cazimir schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich das Topic gelesen und etwas anderes gedacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja spass bei seite ich finde der preis ist genau richtig... aber man kann es natürlich nicht allen WoW spieler recht machen :-(

Mfg Air ace


----------



## Arthros (21. November 2008)

Ich find den namen dest threads übelst pervers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zergerus (21. November 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> Sind die "ROFLcopter" der ingi´s so viel besser?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Die sind auch kacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (21. November 2008)

wardir schrieb:


> Natürlich verstehe ich das andere sagen, ob man spinnt etc. nur was willste mit dem Gold machen? Sammeln bis man die Grenze erreicht? Dann kauf´ ich mir lieber so ein Mount (was auch einen Nutzen hat) statt mir im AH ne epische Waffe für 2000 G zu kaufen um diese dann einen Monat später wegzuwerfen, wenn irgendwo ne bessere droppt. Das Mount bleibt erhalten.
> Gruß



Ich behaupte mal, der Goldwert wird in der DB als ein Integerwert berechnet aus dem Kupferwert (100 Kupfer = 1 Silber, 10000 Kupfer = 1 Gold) gespeichert. In ner Microsoft SQL Server 2005 - Datenbank hat ein Integer die Länge von 4 Bytes und eine Range von -2'147'483'648 bis 2'147'483'647. 
Das bedeutet also, Du könntest 2'147'483'647 Kupfer bunkern. Das würde umgerechent ~214'748 Gold bedeuten, die Du ansammeln kannst. Oder falls sie Die Kupfer, Silber und Goldwerte einzeln speichern, wärens dann so an die 2 Milliarden Gold, die Du ansammeln kannst. Oder vielleicht verwenden sie ja auch ein grösseres Format, dann wärs noch wesentlich mehr. D.h. an die Grenze zu kommen wird wohl für nen normalen Spieler nicht möglich sein (und mit normal mein ich jeden, der keinen Datenbank-Zugriff hat). Wobei wär noch interessant zu beobachten was passieren würde, wenn die Grenze erreicht wird.
Ev eine "Euer Goldbeutel ist voll!" - Fehlermeldung oder wenns schlecht programmiert ist, was ich nicht annehme hätte man plötzlich recht hohe Schulden ^^ oder ev stürzt auch einfach nur der Client ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer hat Lust, das für mich zu testen und von jetzt an Tag und Nacht nur noch Gold zu farmen?


----------



## Rantja (21. November 2008)

Ich habe jetzt seid LK Release ca. 3000g ausgegeben nur für´s weiterlernen und in den paar Tagen die Kohle auch wieder reinbekommen und das ohne großartiges farmen, nur so nebenbei. Deshalb denke ich nicht, daß es das große Problem wird, 20000g für dieses coole Mount zusammen zu bekommen. Ich spare jetzt und freue mich schon tierisch drauf =))

Und mal an den TE: Die Umfrage finde ich gut gemacht, ist selten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbe (21. November 2008)

jetz sicher teuer, aber ich denke sobald man 80 ist und wieder farmt wirds nich so schwer sein.

es gibt ja ein anderes mammut für marken kann dieses dasselbe?


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. November 2008)

Darkguard3000 schrieb:


> jetz sicher teuer, aber ich denke sobald man 80 ist und wieder farmt wirds nich so schwer sein.
> 
> es gibt ja ein anderes mammut für marken kann dieses dasselbe?



nein das hat keine Sonderfunktionen, sondern ist ein ganz normales Mount


----------



## talsimir (21. November 2008)

Also deine Thema Überschrift liest sich ganz schön Pervers...^^


----------



## Damiane (21. November 2008)

Omas schrieb:


> Wer außer die ganzen Leute die Geld bei E-bay kaufen hat schon 20k Gold^^?




Leute die, so wie ich, bevor Lich King rauskam einfach *jeden Tag ALLE 25 Tagesquests* gemacht haben! 
Ich habe zwar nicht ganz 20k Gold, etwas weniger, aber wenn man einen Monat lang jeden Tag 25 Tagesquests gemacht hat, hat man täglich allein dadurch ca. 250G. Und: ich bin voll berufstätig. Für alle Tagesquests zusammen hab ich immer so 2 -2,5 Stunden gebraucht(Holy-Priest), es ist also nicht so, dass ich nur Gold gefarmt habe.Zeit für Inis war da auch noch reichlich^^ Und Goldkäufer und -verkäufer finde ich einfach nur arm. Da halte ich gar nix von.

Ich werde mir das Mammut aber vorübergehend noch nicht kaufen, weil dann mein ganzes schönes Gold weg wäre...Irgendwie ist es schön in der Interface-Leiste zu sehen,dass man viel Gold hat. Ich weiß, das ist eigentlich zum Ausgeben da, aber wenn ich schon im RL keine Kohle habe, dann will ich wenigstens ingame nicht mittellos sein^^


----------



## talsimir (21. November 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Jo, das Mammut ist einfach geil und jeder an die vorbei läuft hält an, kehrt um und guckt dich von allen Seiten an. Wenn du ihn dann noch anwisperst und fragst ober er mal mit reiten will sind alle total aus dem Häuschen. Das Mammut hat auch sonst sehr viele Vorteile mit den Händler und reppen kann man auch. Aber es ist ja so zu sagen kein richtiges Mount sondern so etwas wie die Katapullte und so wo man eisnteigt und wenn man irgend wo runterfällt stirbt hald das Mammut aber man selbst steht mit 100% Leben da.
> 
> Also ich hab den Kauf nicht bereut.
> 
> ...



NEIN! Standart Preis ist genau 20.000 Gold! Der Preis wird nur dadurch gesenkt wenn du bei der Fraktion von Dalaran im Ruf steigst...


----------



## Leox (21. November 2008)

najo das mount is ganz okay.. wenn man geld hat.. ^^ da man ja bei den npcs die aufm mount sind keinen ruf hat kostet alles bisl mehr.. und 16-20k g (je nach ruf) is auch net grad wenig.. aber ich werds mir kaufen! ^^


----------



## Rantja (21. November 2008)

talsimir schrieb:


> Also deine Thema Überschrift liest sich ganz schön Pervers...^^



Ich glaube, ich bin hier die einzige, die bei der Überschrift sofort an das Mammut gedacht hat...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scred (21. November 2008)

yeah zweideutigkeit

btt:werds mir kaufen wenn ich das epic flugmount+kaltwetterflug hab


----------



## DeffHardy (21. November 2008)

Im Angesicht der Tatsache das man 20k Gold ausgeben muss, würde ich es mir nicht kaufen. Doch alleine die Optik und der Style ist eine Überlegung wert. Obwohl ich glaube selbst wenn ich das Gold hätte würde ich es mir nicht kaufen, da man mit 20k Gold sicherlich etwas besseres anfangen könnte. Meiner Meinung nach wäre es eine Gildeninvestition wert. So könnte man z.B. das Mount von der Gildenbank sponsern, insofern man genug darauf hat. So könnte sich das Mount z.B. der Gildenleiter kaufen und so z.B. zwei weitere Member mit zu den Raids nehmen.

Ob es eine Investition wert ist, bleibt also in Frage zu stellen. Aber ich denke an sich ist das Mammut schon ne coole Sache!

Greeetz


----------



## Schlons (21. November 2008)

Der Preis ist imo genau richtig. Es soll ja nicht jeder mit dem Mount herumlaufen... ist halt was besonderes...

Ich finde es genau richtig wie es jetzt ist, obwohl ich es mir wahrscheinlich nie leisten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (21. November 2008)

talsimir schrieb:


> NEIN! Standart Preis ist genau 20.000 Gold! Der Preis wird nur dadurch gesenkt wenn du bei der Fraktion von Dalaran im Ruf steigst...


Hmm, intressant, dann hat wohl nur die Zugangsquest schon gereicht um 1 Stufe zu steigen?

Naja, mir solls recht sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. November 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Ja, aber DU NICHT NEHMEN KERZE!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja ich würde aber ich hab ned mal die kohle fürs epic fliegen also narf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thesahne (21. November 2008)

Also ich farm grade für mein Epic FM weil ich noch kein wotlk hab *heul*
Naja als nächstes wird dann Kaltwetterflug und danach das Mammut angeschafft...^^


----------



## Weldras (21. November 2008)

Falls ihr meint ihr kriegt von nem richtigen spieler den respekt für nen mount das gute 3 monate intensives gestörtes farmen beinhaltet habt ihr euch übelst gettäuscht! Meiner Meinung nach ist das die dümmste investierte Zeit in World of Warcraft. Ich hoffe ich bin nicht der einzige der dieser Asnicht ist.

grüsse


----------



## Müllermilch (21. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nun, andere Dinge werden für mich in nächster Zeit wichtiger sein und somit werde ich dafür nicht das Gold zusammen bekommen.
> 
> Dir ist aber schon bewußt, daß Dein Threadtitel doppeldeutig ist? :>



Bei mir geht gar nichts unter 20.000 Gold.Wenns dir zu teuer ist kann ich auch nicht helfen.Hey auch ich will ein Mount!


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. November 2008)

Weldras schrieb:


> Falls ihr meint ihr kriegt von nem richtigen spieler den respekt für nen mount das gute 3 monate intensives gestörtes farmen beinhaltet habt ihr euch übelst gettäuscht! Meiner Meinung nach ist das die dümmste investierte Zeit in World of Warcraft. Ich hoffe ich bin nicht der einzige der dieser Asnicht ist.
> 
> grüsse




Hmm vllt. interessiert sich der Besitzer von sonem Ding ja auch einen feuchten Kehricht für deinen Respekt sondern findet das Mount einfach nur gut (auch wenn richtige Spieler wie du das natürlich nicht nachvollziehen können) 
Nicht  alles dient dem PosingGott 

(Wenn überhaupt dient alles dem Balken, aber das ist ne anderer Geschichte)


----------



## Hotgoblin (21. November 2008)

Würde es mir kaufen ,wenn ich 80 währe und
das Gold hätte.
Würde aber nicht so übel verrückt dafür farmen.

Mir reicht eigentlich schon mein Discher 
,aver 2 Verkäufer + Taxi sein ist schon nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yldrasson (21. November 2008)

Das Mammut... das zweitgrößte E-Penis-Mount im Spiel, gleich nach dem Zul Aman Bären...
... jedenfalls ist das meine Meinung.

LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Lucióz (21. November 2008)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal, der Goldwert wird in der DB als ein Integerwert berechnet aus dem Kupferwert (100 Kupfer = 1 Silber, 10000 Kupfer = 1 Gold) gespeichert. In ner Microsoft SQL Server 2005 - Datenbank hat ein Integer die Länge von 4 Bytes und eine Range von -2'147'483'648 bis 2'147'483'647.
> Das bedeutet also, Du könntest 2'147'483'647 Kupfer bunkern. Das würde umgerechent ~214'748 Gold bedeuten, die Du ansammeln kannst. Oder falls sie Die Kupfer, Silber und Goldwerte einzeln speichern, wärens dann so an die 2 Milliarden Gold, die Du ansammeln kannst. Oder vielleicht verwenden sie ja auch ein grösseres Format, dann wärs noch wesentlich mehr. D.h. an die Grenze zu kommen wird wohl für nen normalen Spieler nicht möglich sein (und mit normal mein ich jeden, der keinen Datenbank-Zugriff hat). Wobei wär noch interessant zu beobachten was passieren würde, wenn die Grenze erreicht wird.
> Ev eine "Euer Goldbeutel ist voll!" - Fehlermeldung oder wenns schlecht programmiert ist, was ich nicht annehme hätte man plötzlich recht hohe Schulden ^^ oder ev stürzt auch einfach nur der Client ab
> 
> ...



Falls du das noch nicht mitbekommen hast , das Goldlimit wurde bereits von einem Spieler erreicht.
Schaust du hier

http://www.pcgames.de/aid,628572/News/Roll...ld_of_Warcraft/

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mc-Chaos (21. November 2008)

Für nen 3er im Reallife würd ich doch glatt 20000 G zahlen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne, aber mal im Ernst. Hab noch nicht mal das Epic Flugmount, weil ich die Kohle immer für schöne Frauen und tolle Tränke ausgebe (Berufskill, Verzauberung und sowas halt alles).... daher muss ich mir null Gedanken darüber machen, ob ich jemals das Gold habe, um dieses Dingsda zu kaufen.


----------



## Occasus (21. November 2008)

Das Teil ist eher was für Gilden. 

Wenn ein Raidtermin festgelegt ist, wird dann noch zusätlich ausgemacht wer bei wem mitfahren darf ^^


----------



## burninghey (21. November 2008)

Zu dem Preis: 20k bei Neutral, 19k bei Freundlich undsoweiter.

Ehrlich gesagt, finde ich den Preis noch zu günstig.
Es ist wirklich einzigartig jemanden mitnehmen zu können. Und die Möglichkeit Händler für Buffmats, Reparieren, Gifte und Speisen jederzeit dabeizuhaben, ist schon sehr geil.

So selten wie es sein sollte ist es (auf Aegwynn) schon nicht mehr. Aber vermutlich würden mit einem höheren Preis nur noch mehr Leute Gold für Euro kaufen. Die 20k sind, wenn man es drauf anlegt, noch gut durch Dailys zu erreichen.

lg Bageera @EU-Aegwynn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurka (21. November 2008)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1235370' date='21.11.2008, 09:39']
> PS: Bitte beachtet: 20.000 Gold ist der netto Preis. Der ein oder andere wird wohl sagen er kauft mit Rabatt, dann ist es günstiger.



Holla, die Waldfee! Ich geb zu ich hab momentan kaum Zeit zum spielen und hab davon noch nix mitbekommen. Aber das ist mit Abstand das krasseste. 20.000 Gold für ein Mount? 
Da hab ich mit Verlaub gesagt bessere Ideen was ich mit meinem Gold anfangen könnte. Sicher gibt es welche die wollen es für´s Posen haben, andere wegen dem Style, jedem seine Meinung. Meine ist, ich find´s bekloppt. Der Preis würde Monatelanges Farmen vorraussetzen, (*dem "Goldkäufer" eine Backpfeife gibt*) vor allem wenn man bedenkt das man Raiden geht (Heal/Manapots, Repkosten, Gildenkasse pflegen). 

In betracht ziehen würde ich es höchstens wenn ich und meine Frau das Teil gemeinsam bezahlen UND auch gemeinsam nutzen würden, was aber nicht immer der Fall sein würde, von daher für mich uninteressant.

Wie gesagt: Jedem das seine, ich bete nur das es dann nicht wieder Leute gibt die einem mit dem Vieh im Silberwald o.ä. wenn man am twinken ist vor der Nase auf-und ab laufen.

Edit: Vom Style her aber 1000 X besser als das hässliche Motorrad dessen Räder Ecken und Kanten haben. *würg* Mir als Ducati Fahrer tut das weh.


----------



## Aerasan (21. November 2008)

holla also wie ich den titel gelesen hab,hab ich mir gedacht OMG was is denn heir los?!

naja ich finde,es sollte nicht ganz so teuer sein,vll "Nur" 10k g^^


----------



## SilverGER (21. November 2008)

Knappe Antwort: wenn es nur 10K kosten würde, tät ich sogar 2 davon kaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fyahbun (21. November 2008)

Ganz ehrlich - der Preis ist nicht zu teuer. Es ist ein Privileg-Reittier für Spieler, die es geschafft haben, an diese Summe Gold zu kommen. Ich spiele seit März 2008 auf den Todeskrallen und habe es dort mit meinen zwei Hauptcharakteren zu zwei Epicmounts gebracht und habe trotzdem noch 22k Gold - könnte es mir also kaufen und werde es auch irgendwann tun.
Was erwartet ihr? Einen spottbilligen Preis, der das Reittier zu einem Standardmount macht, mit dem jeder herumläuft? 
Es ist einfach ein Statussymbol.
Guccihandtaschen sind auch zu teuer, aber wenn man es sich mal leisten kann, zeigt man allen um sich herum, DASS man es sich leisten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ruf bei den Riesen im Sturmgipfel gibt auch ein Mammut für 9500 g, wer die 10000 sparen möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (21. November 2008)

talsimir schrieb:


> Also deine Thema Überschrift liest sich ganz schön Pervers...^^



Auch ohne ein Studium in Psychologie dürfte klar sein dass diese Überschrift genau das bewirkt was sie soll --> Aufmerksamkeit auf sich ziehen. In der heutigen Werbewelt zählt ja Impact mehr als Content, wieso also nicht von Media Markt und Co. lernen und genauso agieren. Das schöne ist, man kann einem nicht an den Karren fahren, denn "20.000 Gold für nen 3er Mount" ist ja nicht wirklich anstößig, auch nicht wenn man das Mount vergisst. Die Anstößigkeit entsteht im Wertebild jedes Einzelnen wenn man 3er sofort mit Sex in Verbindung bringt, wobei man auch hier nochmal drüber diskutieren müsste ob das Wort pervers hier heute wirklich noch richtig gewählt ist.



> Perversion, (lat. perversio „die Verdrehung, die Umkehrung“) bezeichnet eine stark bis sehr stark den vorherrschenden Moralvorstellungen, häufig im Bereich des Trieb- und Sexualverhaltens, entgegenwirkende Tat. Heute wird es als Schimpfwort für befremdendes Verhalten benutzt.



Ich behaupte einfach mal dass ein 3er in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft nicht mehr gegen die vorherrschende Moralvorstellung verstößt. Das Problem ist eher, dass kaum ein Mann zugeben wird dass er sich nen 3er Wünscht. Genauso wie jeder 2. Rot anläuft und behauptet dass er nicht Masturbiert, wobei wir es doch alle besser wissen.......Jeder hat es schon getan :-)

Worüber wir streiten können, wäre ob das buffed Forum der richtige Platz ist um sowas zu diskutieren. Aber auf der anderen Seite muss ich sagen dass die meisten 10 jährigen heute besser aufgeklärt sind als ich es mit 16 war. 

Also viel Spaß mit der Umfrage und schön dass ich so vielen ein Lächeln ins Gesicht zaubern konnte in der WoW freien Zeit :-)

Euer Zottel


----------



## Davatar (21. November 2008)

Lucióz schrieb:


> Falls du das noch nicht mitbekommen hast , das Goldlimit wurde bereits von einem Spieler erreicht.
> Schaust du hier
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/aid,628572/News/Roll...ld_of_Warcraft/
> ...



Heftig...aber was ich noch viel schlimmer finde: meine Theorie hat sich bestätigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja Datenbanksysteme sind doch irgendwie alle ähnlich aufgebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garnalem (21. November 2008)

Es soll was besonderes sein, worauf man sparen und sich freuen kann, daher finde ich den Preis völlig okay. Ich habs auch schon und ich freue mich immer wieder wenn ich auf- oder abmounte. Die Gimmicks der beiden Händler, unterwegs reppen, Sachen verkaufen und Reagenzien kaufen können, Leute mitnehmen können, die Größe und der Style (um einiges gewaltiger als der ZA Bär), immer wieder Whispers von anderen Spielern (Boah wie geil, wo hast du das her?) und größere Stürze ohne Schaden überstehen machen das Mount zu einem besonderen Spielerlebnis.


----------



## Lurka (21. November 2008)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1236327' date='21.11.2008, 14:41']
> Auch ohne ein Studium in Psychologie dürfte klar sein dass diese Überschrift genau das bewirkt was sie soll --> Aufmerksamkeit auf sich ziehen.



OT:

Wusst ich´s doch! Du schaltest nicht zufällig Anzeigen für eine Zeitung/Zeitschrift, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slook (21. November 2008)

20k sind viel zu wenig...wo sonst mit dem gold hin

casual game ftw
/tar blizz
/rofl


----------



## [DM]Zottel (21. November 2008)

Lurka schrieb:


> OT:
> 
> Wusst ich´s doch! Du schaltest nicht zufällig Anzeigen für eine Zeitung/Zeitschrift, oder?
> 
> ...



Hab 6 Jahre als Marketingleiter gearbeitet bevor es mir zuviel wurde ^^


----------



## Lurka (21. November 2008)

slook schrieb:


> 20k sind viel zu wenig...wo sonst mit dem gold hin
> 
> casual game ftw
> /tar blizz
> /rofl



Ist Dein profil aktuell und der 21er Char. ist der höchste? Das würde erklären warum Du nicht weisst wohin sonst mit der Kohle.

@Zottel

hehe^^ ich erkenn doch meine Pferde am Gang. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Josh- (21. November 2008)

Ich finde 20.000 ist ein guter Preis ! Wenn man sich geschickt genug anstellt hat man das Geld zusammen. und schlimmstens nimmt man einfach die Methode des Daily daily daily abarbeiten ^^  Für ein 3 Sitzer, der so stylisch ist, sollte man von mir aus auch 40.000 Gold zahlen müssen .. Ich persönlich werde es nie besitzen, aber will es auch garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich geb nicht viel drum, doch für die die es wirklich wollen ist das dann auchmal eine "Herausfoderung"


----------



## neo1986 (21. November 2008)

Ich finde es genau richtig was es kostet weil es auch sachen geben muss die nicht jeder erreichen kann die nur leute bekommen sollten die das spiel auch richtig beherchen.

Trotzdem würde ich es mir nicht kaufen weil ich es nicht unbedingt schön finde und mir die Tiger immernoch besser gefallen.


----------



## Rhaskhur (21. November 2008)

O_O... ich werds mir holen wenn ich genügend kohle hab aber...
Als ich die Überschrift gelesen habe habe ich an etwas...anderes gedacht


----------



## wowsenfdazu (21. November 2008)

dr_michi schrieb:


> also fürn 3er.. zahle ich bestimmt keine 20k gold.. meine freundin und dessen beste freundin machen das auch umsonst =D


solltest lieber paar euro für einen grammatikkurs ausgeben - ich will ja nicht wissen wie "dessen beste freundin" aussieht.....btw. es heisst "deren"


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (21. November 2008)

So meine meinung dazu ist 
1. sehr stylisch 2. teuer 3.hilfreich 

aber 20.000 gold sind gerecht das man händler mit sich schleppen kann und 3 freunden !!! 

poz. sakiii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (21. November 2008)

Fyahbun schrieb:


> Ruf bei den Riesen im Sturmgipfel gibt auch ein Mammut für 9500 g, wer die 10000 sparen möchte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist aber nur ein ganz gewöhnliches Mount ohne NPCs und Leute die du mitnehmen kannst.


----------



## !k0m1k3r! (21. November 2008)

ZWEIDEUTIG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [DM]Zottel (21. November 2008)

!k0m1k3r! schrieb:


> ZWEIDEUTIG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Siehe dazu meinen Beitrag von vor ner Seite den du wahrscheinlich ned gelesen hast........

aber das kann man sich bei deinem Nick auch denken.....mehr als 1 Wort antworten sind bei son nem Komiker nich drin ^^


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (21. November 2008)

wowsenfdazu schrieb:


> solltest lieber paar euro für einen grammatikkurs ausgeben - ich will ja nicht wissen wie "dessen beste freundin" aussieht.....btw. es heisst "deren"



Wenn er "mein Freund und dessen beste Freundin" meinte, stimmts doch, vlt wollte er sich aus angst vor flames nich outen


----------



## Einar (21. November 2008)

Evilthing schrieb:


> Nja.. 20 000 Gold für ein Mount -auch wenn es ein Spezielles ist- sind reichlich übertrieben und fordern manche Spieler regelrecht zum Goldkauf auf. Also stellt sich wieder einmal die Frage: Warum macht Blizzard das so teuer ? Sitzen da doch Hintermänner die selber bei Ebay und im Handelschat rumspammen ?
> 
> Klar,es gibt immer welche,die WoW als Wirtschaftssimu verstehen und Gold horten,aber es gibt genauso Spieler,die ab und an spielen,sich nicht um Gold großartig kümmern.
> 
> Was ist mit diesen Spielern ? Sie werden ja praktisch dazu "gezwungen" mehr Zeit in das Spiel zu stecken und geschickt im AH zu agieren. Wer dies aber nicht kann (ob Intellektuell oder einfach Zeitlich) wird sich früher oder später überlegen doch mal auf eine der Goldsellerseiten zu wagen.



Hmm.... Du meinst also, ein GM kommt, zwingt dich mit Androhung eines Bans, Gold zu kaufen und dir dann dieses Mount zu holen oder wie?
Nein, mal im Ernst, diese Spieler, die du da meinst, denken vermutlich nicht mal darüber nach, dieses Mount zu kaufen, da es ihnen ums Spielen und das Spiel geht, also Inhalte wie PvP oder Raids und den Spass, den es mit sich bringen kann. (Ja, Spass gibt es noch, stellt euch vor)
Ausserdem ist es ja nicht so, dass dies das einzige "sehr schnelle Reittiter" ist.

Also wems gefällt und das Geld auf Vorrat hat, soll isch das gerne kaufen. Sicher praktisch, wenn immer ein Händler zur Stelle ist, um die Taschen zu leeren. Ich werd das Geld aber nie haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werde das Mount aber auch sicher nicht brauchen.


So far...


----------



## Einar (21. November 2008)

argh, tut mir Leid wegen dem Doppelpost.


----------



## Sonntagshut (21. November 2008)

Ich würd mir son Ding bestimmt auch holn, wenn ich mal das Geld zusammenhätte, was aber Erfahrungsgemäß kein Problem wär.
In BC hab ich mir das Epicfliegen auch problemlos holen können, nur indem ich einfach fast alle vorhandenen Quests abgearbeitet habe, von daher versteh ich auch nicht, warum hier so viele am weinen sind von wegen Gold kaufen etc., is alles halb so wild. Ausser natürlich ihr seid zu faul und besteht deshalb auf Goldkauf, mir persönich wär nichtmal die Idee gekommen, dass son Mount ja den Goldkauf anregt.


----------



## Deadsneak (21. November 2008)

Shaniya schrieb:


> LOL
> Du redest von Deutsch der Community verbessern???
> 
> 
> ...


Madam.. Cowboy, Mount, posen, Community sind Anglizismen und somit Teil der deutschen Sprache, wenn du das nicht akzeptierst bzw. mit solch lächerlicher Aufmüpfigkeit Aufmerksamkeit auf dich ziehen möchtest, ist das nicht mein Problem. Stelln, spieln, Schmarn sind Teil des bayrischen/münchner Dialekts, keine Umgangssprache, Hammeroptik eine Komposition.. Es tut mir aufrichtig Leid, dass ich in der Eile der Zeit "Neues", welches in dem Zusammenhang richtigerweise ein Substantiv ist, klein geschrieben habe.. Musste in die Uni.. So wtf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiß, was ich schreibe, also darf ich es mir auch erlauben, Fehler anderer zu korrigieren. Nix mit Glaushaus und Steinen.. Maybe Kieselsteinchen (ist das Wort nun auch falsch wie Hammeroptik), damit würde ich mich zufrieden geben..
Achja.. Um auf deinem Niveau zu bleiben.. Post schreibt man groß.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Don't fight a battle unless you can't lose.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DreiHaare (21. November 2008)

Ich brauche das Mount zwar nicht, werde ich es mir aber einfach holen, weil es etwas Besonderes ist.
Wenn ich hier lesen muss, dass Blizzard mit diesem hohen Preis den Goldkauf fördert, fass ich mir mal wieder an den Kopf. Porsche also fordert mit dem hohen Verkaufspreis der Fahrzeuge die Käufer zu Bankeinbrüchen auf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Niemand muss sich das Teil kaufen, wenn es ihm zu teuer ist oder aber er das Gold einfach nicht dafür ausgeben will.
Ich werde zwar noch einige Monate für die 20k Gold benötigen, doch mein Kaufentschluss steht bereits jetzt fest. Dabei geht es mir gar nicht um den Style, ich würde auch auf einem Pisspott reiten, wenn er denn etwas Besonderes ist.


----------



## KILLERxx0 (21. November 2008)

Rantja schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich bin hier die einzige, die bei der Überschrift sofort an das Mammut gedacht hat...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne ich auch, aber an das andere hab ich auch gedacht^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (21. November 2008)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1235370' date='21.11.2008, 09:39']
> 20.000 Gold für nen 3er ?


Ja. Eventuell mehr.

@Topic
Dürften dann 16.000 Gold mit Ehrfürchtig sein. Da ich den Ruf sowieso auf dieses Stadium bringen werden und mir momentan recht sicher bin, dieses Mount mit Lvl 80 kaufen zu können, werde ich dies auch tun. Kommt billiger, als Reperaturbots zum verkaufen des Schrotts dabei zu haben.


----------



## yves1993 (21. November 2008)

als dudu is das mount echt geil zum verscheissern deiner ''besten freunde'' xD  aufmounten, freunde mitnehmen, scherbenweltabgrund runterspringen und dann flugform 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   dann noch /lol usw XD


----------



## Hasal (21. November 2008)

Das Mount ist so cool. Finde ein Mammut hat etwas. Ich werde versuchen die 20k zu sparen. Sicher sind es viel Gold, aber WoW wird so schon viel zu einfach, dann kann auch ein Mount mal teuer sein. Sonst hätte es ja schon jeder. (Wird so oder so jeder irgendwann haben) 

Grund:
Das mit den Händlern ist ein nettes Gimmik, aber im ersten Moment, es sieht einfach fett aus.

Sagt was ihr wollt, aber das ist halt meine Meinung.


----------



## JimJam (21. November 2008)

Ich kann hier einigen Leuten nur zustimmen und muss sagen, dass mir das (abgesehen vom Ruf) mit den 20.000 Gold sehr gut gefällt. Ich finde es sollte solche Sachen immer wieder geben, die wie in dem Fall zum Beispiel sehr teuer sind. Dadurch werde sie etwas besonderes und nicht jeder hat sie (zumindest nicht in nächster Zeit). 
Zudem sind die 20.000 Gold auch unterstrichen: Reagenzien kaufen, verkaufen, reppen, u.s.w.

Daraus schließe ich: Ich finds einfach klasse.
MfG JimJam


----------



## Toddy37 (21. November 2008)

Ich finde diese Mount richtig cool! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber leider richtig teuer sonst würde ich mir kaufen so 2-4k g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe schon so 10 leute damit gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 voll krank die 20kg^^ 

ICH WILLS AUCH !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## :Blutkind: (21. November 2008)

kann die npcs eigentlich jeder nutzen

also wenn jetzt zum beispiel jemand mit dem moutn neben mir steht?


----------



## Daretina (21. November 2008)

ich werds mir kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nich wegen den händlern, nich wegen dem style xD sondern weil ich einfach mounts sammel ^^ hab 53 xD und es werden mehr :>

gold sparen tu ich eigentlich garnicht ^^ irgentwann isses da und dann wirds ausgegeben :>


----------



## Koshvel (22. November 2008)

Shadowstorm schrieb:


> ...
> Und das Geld bekommt man locker wieder rein während WotlK. Ich schätze ich werde so 50.000-70.000 Gold brauchen nur für ein paar Gimmicks. Und das sollte gehen ohne das ich Gold kaufe. Man muß halt mal regelmäßig seine Berufe ausüben, hätte ich das regelmäßig gemacht in BC wäre ich mit mehr als 27 k Gold in Wotlk gegangen.




Gold braucht sich keiner zu kaufen im Spiel,sicher wenn man den ganzen Tag nur PvP macht und nichtmal seine Daylies erledigt kann man ja auch keine besonderen "Reichtümer" erlangen.Jedenfall kann ich behaupten dass es kein Problem ist auch als "Gelegenheitsspieler" an Gold zu kommen.Vor BC habe ich nicht so exzessiv gespielt wie nach Erscheinen des ersten Addons und bin mit ca.15000g in die Scherbenwelt gestartet.20k Gold zu farmen sollte kein Problem darstellen wenn man sich an seine Berufe klammert und hier und da mal ein paar Daylies macht.Wer hier rumheult das Mammut sei zu teuer ist selber Schuld.Soll ja auch kein Mount für jedermann sein.Ich finde den Preis absolut gerechtfertigt.Schlimm genug dass 2 Tage nach Release 80% aller Spieler mit dem Gepanzerten Bären rumlatschen.Ich werde mir das Mammut durch meine Berufe nicht leisten können bzw. wird es noch einige Monate dauern,gerade auch deswegen weil wir eine Raidgilde sind und jetzt erstmal wieder Massen an Goldstücken rausfliegen für Buffmats,Flasks etc.Die die es besitzen werden es sich auch verdient haben.Keinerlei Neid von mir,nur Anerkennung,sofern ihr Gold nicht bei eBay "gefarmt" wurde.


----------



## Bewl (22. November 2008)

Sieht zwar klasse aus, aber für 20k Gold ?! *Viel zu teuer !*

Mfg Bewl


----------



## MoneyGhost (22. November 2008)

Eieiei...als ich die Überschrift Gelesen habe dachte ich " Wer ist so blöd und gibt 20.000€ für nen Dreier aus" ....


----------



## Diabolus Dark (23. November 2008)

In BC waren 5k Gold nichts und in WOTLK werden 20k auch wieder nichts sein. Die Sache ist einfach: Reiten 300 und auch das Mammut sind Luxus. Niemand braucht es unbedingt und wer es haben will der spart sich das Gold schon zusammen. Wer es zu teuer findet der braucht es nicht.

Ich finde die Preise angemessen und nachdem wie viele auf meinem Realm schon damit rumlaufen würde ich sagen es ist sogar schon fast ein wenig zu billig.

BTW: Ich werd es mir kaufen, muss nur erst wieder Gold farmen mit 80. Hatte nach dem 5. Twink mit reiten 300 irgendwie keine Lust mehr.


----------



## Yiraja (23. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat die langweilige Zeit vorm Add-On genutzt und wie irre Kohle gefarmt (ich durfte auch bisschen helfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



toll für deine freundin echt super ~~, ich habs mir auch gekauft weil ich noch so um die 57k gold hatte un jetzt muss ich erhlich sagen das fürn arsch das teil die 20k hätt ich auch löschen können xD


----------



## Valnar93 (23. November 2008)

Gab mal nen ähnlichen Thread aber naja..

Nich rumheulen der Preis ist schön angemessen^^

Wenn es so günstig wär das es jeder haben könnte, kann Blizzard en auch gleich verschenken oder?


----------



## Gregora (3. Dezember 2008)

yves1993 schrieb:


> als dudu is das mount echt geil zum verscheissern deiner ''besten freunde'' xD  aufmounten, freunde mitnehmen, scherbenweltabgrund runterspringen und dann flugform
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Make my Day ^^
Sagt mal ist das Großes schwarzes Kriegsmammut auch nen 3er? Vom Modell her schon oder? Hab soviele doofe Steinsplitter übrig ^^


----------



## Ascanius (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich frage mich nach 9 Seiten lesen und einigen mir äußerst stupiede erscheinenden "Meinungsäußerungen" wirklich was hier einige von blizz erwarten... etwa eine Art Sozialstaat, vielleicht sogar ein kommunistisches System in dem alle auf einen Stand gebracht werden und die Leistung (hier= Zeitaufwand sowie Intellekt) des einen, obwohl sie ggfls. größer ist als bei dem anderen gar nichts zählt?!

Ich gehe jeden Tag (jetzt kommt ein wow - RL Vergleich... mache ich eigentlich nicht gerne aber hier passt es ausgesprochen gut) arbeiten, meist 6 Tage die Woche, ca. 50 Stunden die Woche. Das ist länger als dies andere tuen.
Zudem besetzte ich eine Führungsposition. Das ergibt für mich in der Summe am Ende des Monats dann aber auch ein Gehalt mit dem ich mir beispiellsweise nen schicken Wagen leisten kann.

So ist es auch (In DIESEM Fall) bei wow... Wer nichts tut und das was er nicht tut, wenn er es denn mal tut auch noch schlecht macht, der hat halt nen Problem.... in diesem Fall keine Kohle fürs Mount.

Wobei der Vergleich bezogen auf´s RL leider nicht ganz stimmt... denn wer bei uns nichts tut bekommt ne anständige Wohnung und 345 € im Monat... aber naja das ist ein anderes Thema und gehört sicherlich nicht in dieses Forum.

Zusammenfassend würde ich meinen Beitrag mit einem Sprichwort beenden... Man erntet eben was man sät (3 € in Phrasenschwein^^)


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Dezember 2008)

Yiraja schrieb:


> toll für deine freundin echt super ~~, ich habs mir auch gekauft weil ich noch so um die 57k gold hatte un jetzt muss ich erhlich sagen das fürn arsch das teil die 20k hätt ich auch löschen können xD



Naja Geschmackssache oder...ich finds Knorke !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xashija (3. Dezember 2008)

Zum Thema Mammut allgemein: So ein Viechle ist eine der praktischten Dinge in WoW. Ich habe mit 2-3 Leuten hochgelvlt, davon hatte einer dieses Mammut. Beim Questen gleich Zeug verkaufen, Wassernachschub besorgen, Reparieren (in Instanzen werden schon keine Repbots mehr gestellt sondern gesagt "ich stell mal Mammut vor die Tür"), Kerzen kaufen... einfach super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn man einmal ne Weile Mammut-Verwöhnt war vermisst man es wirklich beim alleine questen *g

Zum Thema kosten: Ich kanns mir leider nicht leisten. Aber wenn ich mal irgendwann mal einfach 20k mehr Gold habe als ich eigentlich brauche, dann wäre ich nicht abgeneigt :>


----------



## Hellfire1337 (3. Dezember 2008)

xashija schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich mal irgendwann mal einfach 20k mehr Gold habe als ich eigentlich brauche, dann wäre ich nicht abgeneigt :>




was bei mir wohl leider nie der fall sein wird =D


----------



## SinEateR-SER (3. Dezember 2008)

bin der meinung das der preis ganz angemessen ist  niedriger würde nur bedeuten das binnen kürzester zeit fast alle 80er mit son ding rumreiten würden -,-   was ich für übertriben halte ist 30k für die chopper da bluten mir die augen wenn ich jedesmal ins ah schau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (3. Dezember 2008)

18k sind ganz angemessen in meinen Augen wenn man bedenkt das es etwas ganz besonderes ist 2 andere spieler/verkäufer bei sich zu tragen.

Die kaufbaren ingimountmats sind 12,5k plus 40 EIne hand voll kobaltbarren naja und x(ka genau aber iwas 1x glaub ich) Titanstahlbarren die herzustellen/lassen hat bei alchi und bergbauer 20h cd und die mats dafür sind teuer und tg dazu... man is froh wenn mane s selbst hat als ingi ist es im vergleich zum mammut angemessen und somit für andere seeeeeeehr weit weg was es FAST bop macht


----------



## jamirro (3. Dezember 2008)

ich habe mir das teil gestern für meinen druiden gekauft. der druide hat 2 sammlerberufe. 

leider kann man das mammut im bg nicht gebrauchen da man nicht direkt abmounten und in katze switchen kann. man muss erst abmounten und eine runde sekunde später kann man aktionen ausführen. also fürs bg werde ich ein altes mount nehmen.

das beste am mount sind die händler und natürlich der style. ich denke auch das es was kosten darf, vielleicht werden dann nicht soviele mit dem rumrennen wie mit dem bär aus zul aman (der ja wahrlich nichts besonderes mehr ist).


----------



## Karius (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde es schade, dass es zig Mammuts gibt die ihm ähnlich sehen. Das macht das Alleinstellungsmerkmal doch schon sehr kaputt.


----------



## Annovella (3. Dezember 2008)

IRL nen 3er mit 2 Frauen für 20k Gold? Y not!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Btw das Mount kostet 18999 :S also bei meinem Rufstand zumindest atm. Preis is in Ordnung, sollte min jeder ausm Raid haben und zum Farmen ist es auch gut. Fürn PvPler ehr nich so wichtig.


----------



## Butthäd1 (3. Dezember 2008)

n kumpel von mir wusste auch nicht wohin mit dem gold, hat der ganzen gilde schon etliche verzauberungen und sachen spendiert, also hat er sich dazu entshclossen sich das mammut zu kaufen. ich dachte mir zuerst, oh man der spinnt doch wohl komplett, ich gurk hier mit meinen 500g rum, und der kauft sich ein mount für 19k ...
aber dadurch dass wir einige todesritter in dungeons, raids mitgenommen haben, die wohl noch nicht die kohle hatten um epic reiten zu lernen, wars doch fein dass er die dann mitnehmen konnte xD


----------



## LordTears (4. Dezember 2008)

Butthäd schrieb:


> ....aber dadurch dass wir einige todesritter in dungeons, raids mitgenommen haben, die wohl noch nicht die kohle hatten um epic reiten zu lernen, wars doch fein dass er die dann mitnehmen konnte xD




ähm todesritter haben sogar vor lvl 60 bereits epic reiten oO


----------



## etmundi (4. Dezember 2008)

LordTears schrieb:


> ähm todesritter haben sogar vor lvl 60 bereits epic reiten oO




Aber eben nicht unbedingt die Kohle - so wie er es auch schrieb.


----------



## Dalmus (4. Dezember 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Aber eben nicht unbedingt die Kohle - so wie er es auch schrieb.


Ich kann mich ja jetzt irren, aber beschehrt einem dieses nette "Stiehl ein Fohlen"-Quest nicht das epische Mount samt Reitfertigkeit? Oo


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (4. Dezember 2008)

20k gold für ein mount - is fast der selbe wahnsinn wie 50 mounts für einen albino drachen. wenn man dann noch bedenkt, was berufe skillen kosten kann + mattspreise für vz. etc. dann könnt ich mich doch glatt der verschwörungstheorie anschließen. ist ein riesen geschäft, so lange es zahlende kunden gibt und es mehr oder weniger geduldet wird. mal ehrlich: selbst wenn man locker/fluffig spielt ist man nach 3 wochen (oder gelegenheitsspieler halt nach 6 wochen) lvl 80. aber die matts, die man in der zeit bekommen hat (z.b. froststoff) reichen nicht mal um auch nur die hälfte für schneiderei zu skillen geschweige denn auch noch nebenbei erste hilfe voll zu kriegen. auch wenn man mit lvl 80 weiter questet kommt man nicht auf die erforderlichen massen. das selbe für die vz matts. und wenn man mit lvl 80 dann sein erster "neues" episches teil bekommen hat, will man da ja auch nicht so ne lumpige bc verzauberung/sockel draufknallen. also auch nochmal unmengen an kosten. und ah preise mit 50g für 20x Froststoff oder 150 g für 20x kosmischer Staub fördern auch noch den goldrausch


----------



## nalcarya (4. Dezember 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich kann mich ja jetzt irren, aber beschehrt einem dieses nette "Stiehl ein Fohlen"-Quest nicht das epische Mount samt Reitfertigkeit? Oo


Ja tut es (oder er? oder sie?)


----------

